# Mac Studio Ultra / Logic issues



## Abjection (Oct 25, 2022)

Hello all,

I’m posting here in hope to sort out an issue I’ve been having with my new mac studio. 

I’ve got the mac studio ultra - 64gb - 1TB.

All in all the system runs very smooth, however I have noticed a few issues today when working on a project I have ongoing.

I’m running on Monterey, with a Universal Audio Apollo x6. Recording at 48k, into logic oroc 10.7.4.

My main issues are as follow :

A. I get a fair amount of crackles and pops in Logic - I’m only using maybe 12-15 tracks, and none of them are pushing the cpu heavily at all. I’m talking maybe 25% max, on any core. Ram has at least 40gb free.

B. I’ve had random issues where my midi controller (Arturia keylab 88) stops having any signal - I’ve got it plugged into a usb hub that is plugged into the usb A hub on the back of the studio. This same hub has a drum midi controller that has never lost signal, as well as an ilok which hasn’t ever disconnected. In order to fix this I just power on and off the midi controller and it fixes it.

C. Spitfire BBC pro has been having issues where sound sometimes don’t play - even through they’re loaded fully in then cache or the plug-in. 

I’m usually running composer cloud Hollywood Opus, Spitfire BBC, and Kontakt. I’m starting to wonder if opus is causing it as it’s the newest on my setup, very hard to tell though as I’ve only had this computer for a little over a week.

I’ve got my buffer at 128, multithreaded selected as all cores, playback and live tracks selected and the large setting for process buffer range.

I’ve also got 4 SSDs connected to the usb A on then back of the studio. Running through a sabrent ssd bay.

Any help whatsoever would be extremely appreciated!


----------



## JSteel (Oct 25, 2022)

If the USB-Hub doesn't have it's own power-supply, i would change that first.
I also experienced the weirdest Problems because of that.
You can make tests by plugging the Arturia directly into an USB-Port on the Mac, for example.


----------



## Abjection (Oct 26, 2022)

JSteel said:


> If the USB-Hub doesn't have it's own power-supply, i would change that first.
> I also experienced the weirdest Problems because of that.
> You can make tests by plugging the Arturia directly into an USB-Port on the Mac, for example.


Thanks! May I ask what issues your experienced?


----------



## pz_music (Oct 26, 2022)

I also suspect a powered USB-Hub might solve the issue. Sometimes I forget to plug the power-supply of mine in and I get similar issues as you described, mainly that my MIDI-controller will start acting up which in turn will cause my SSD's to cause problems too. So definitely experiment with plugging the Arturia into your Mac directly!


----------



## Abjection (Oct 26, 2022)

I've got an update on the situation here. It seems as though one of the main factors here is OPUS, even though I'm running very few instances of it, it almost certainly is what is causing my CPU pops and crackles. Also the strangest issue is if I run under Rosetta in the same session all of the pops and crackles go away. Anyone else had any sort of issues?


----------

